# Blanket



## crafterwantabe

I'm using the kb s loom. My yarn is pipsqueak by Bernat. It is so soft . I made two hats one baby and one premie...


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Lovely,I make all my premature,On the loom even with 2 strand of yarn they are so soft,


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thank you.


----------



## Patches39

Lovely, that is my next project, is it heavy? :-D


----------



## crafterwantabe

Patches39 said:


> Lovely, that is my next project, is it heavy? :-D


Thank you. The pipsqueak is very very soft and light.. not heavy at all...
Very fun... I well donate these items too!


----------



## jbyers

Love your blanket. How big are you making it and are you just using 1 strand of yarn????


----------



## crafterwantabe

jbyers said:


> Love your blanket. How big are you making it and are you just using 1 strand of yarn????


Thank you!!! . I'm using one strand.. so it is very light... its going to be about 5 by 5....


----------



## jbyers

Thank you so much. I am looking for the yarn locally.


----------



## Patches39

crafterwantabe said:


> Thank you. The pipsqueak is very very soft and light.. not heavy at all...
> Very fun... I well donate these items too!


Ok, will be picking some up. And this will be eat. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

Wow, those look great! And so soft and cuddly!


----------



## crafterwantabe

run4fittness said:


> Wow, those look great! And so soft and cuddly!


Thank you JanetLee! It is sooooo soft...


----------



## jbyers

Could you please tell me how many skeins of yarn you are using for your baby blanket????


----------



## crafterwantabe

jbyers said:


> Could you please tell me how many skeins of yarn you are using for your baby blanket????


I'm on my second one... I may need to used one more to get the size I want


----------



## jbyers

So you think that 3 skeins will make a 50 x 50 inch blanket?


----------



## crafterwantabe

I think so.... I'm using the larger skeins...8.8oz 300 hundred yards..


----------



## jbyers

Oh I see where did you find them


----------



## crafterwantabe

We have them in our Joanns and we have a store called crafts direct...


----------



## jbyers

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Your welcome.... good luck!!!! I can't wait to see how yours turns out!!!!


----------



## jbyers

Could you tell what pattern you are doing????


----------



## crafterwantabe

jbyers said:


> Could you tell what pattern you are doing????


Just e wrap..... nothing fancy...


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Beautiful work. I love the color.


----------



## jbyers

Did you make any boarder around your blanket? Like purling any rows in the beginning and ending of the blanket. Also did you purl stitches on the edges so it doesn't curl. Or did you just e-wray everything. If so did you have trouble with curling????


----------



## crafterwantabe

I do have some curling. I have just done e wrap only. When I finsh I may do some sort of edge.


----------



## jbyers

Thank you


----------



## barbarafletcher

I just love all these new craft ideas ... I want to learn but don't have time....got to get all my knitting stash down!


----------



## crafterwantabe

barbarafletcher said:


> I just love all these new craft ideas ... I want to learn but don't have time....got to get all my knitting stash down!


Thank you. That's my problem too... I want to do more and more. Work gets in the way.... Yes I tell myself to use up my stash. No more buying . Haha. Hasn't worked yet. I see some color and I have no will power I end up buying IT. Shame on me


----------



## AgedLace

Your blanket and hats are absolutely beautiful. I can tell they are very soft. Excellent choice of yarn for these items. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Karen M1

I love your blanket.I also think that it is great that you donate My group and I make a lot of thing for charity.Happy looming


----------



## DickWorrall

I don't have a long loom or an S loom. But, I love that you can make a large one piece item with them.
I have been watching the progress on your blanket and love the way that it is turning out.
Dick


----------



## crafterwantabe

DickWorrall said:


> I don't have a long loom or an S loom. But, I love that you can make a large one piece item with them.
> I have been watching the progress on your blanket and love the way that it is turning out.
> Dick


Thank you Dick... it is really turning out nicely... thanks for looking. I do love the s loom because. Of being able to do large pieces. Mary


----------



## crafterwantabe

Karen M1 and AgedLace thank you for your kind comments... I do enjoy giving to charities I find it very rewarding... happy looming to all!


----------

